
Mobile Industry Unites to Drive Universal Charging Solution for Mobile Phones - dimm
http://www.gsmworld.com/newsroom/press-releases/2009/2548.htm
======
pedalpete
We don't need a new 'standard'. My last 3 phones have all had mini USB. Why do
we need another standard, as that one clearly already exists AND allows for
wired data connections?

